

Gates Foundation to help libraries be better free 'net cafes - dhimes
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081218-gates-foundation-to-help-libraries-be-better-free-net-cafes.html

======
dhimes
I love working in the library. It makes for a nice change of venue where I
don't feel compelled to buy stuff.

